# Panama Canal Design Concerns



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-36891142


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Its not rocket science when you have a comparison.If the idea ain't broken don't change it(Ouch)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Whilst I rather though the same when I heard that there were to be no mules but without engineers allowed the rein to develop we would still be listening on crystal sets and watching TV through a magnifying glass aimed at a whirling disc.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Varley said:


> Whilst I rather though the same when I heard that there were to be no mules we without engineers allowed the rein to develop we would still be listening on crystal sets and watching TV through a magnifying glass aimed at a whirling disc.


Aye but this is not Vorsprung Durch Technik.Towing ships into locks is not progression,just one step from Horses I do not mean MULES (A simple solution to problematic problem)


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Probably the old story, professional seafarers vs bean counters. We've all been there and ended up picking the pieces, se la vie.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Blow your horns as loud as you like but, it was the United States Army Corps of Engineers that was largely responsible for the building of the very efficient Panama Canal that we are all familiar with.(Thumb)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Samsette said:


> Blow your horns as loud as you like but, it was the United States Army Corps of Engineers that was largely responsible for the building of the very efficient Panama Canal that we are all familiar with.(Thumb)


And with an appalling toll to yellow fever and malaria too. The side benefit of the eradication carried out by the Americans that had defeated De Lesseps.


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

Joking aside, when you think of the original canal, with that era's know how, it was pretty damn impressive.(Thumb)


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

China hand said:


> Joking aside, when you think of the original canal, with that era's know how, it was pretty damn impressive.(Thumb)


Those fellows chucking the heaving lines aboard could be pretty damn accurate, too. Wonder what they do now?


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

"..........and I maintain that Panama will be easier to make, easier to complete, and easier to keep up than Suez."
-Ferdinand de Lesseps.

Quoted in David McCullough's The Path Between The Seas - The Creation of the Panama Canal 1870-1914.


----------



## yamaha111 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you for your news ^^


----------

